# Tad Pack!



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

So I let my azureiventris take care of their own eggs this time around and look what I got!! I've tried a few times before, but the eggs always just ended up disappearing.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is always a great site!!!


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome pics! Congrats


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

diggin' the pic!!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like back breaking work.  Congrats


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

so i take it thats the male? very cool.hope you keep a journal on this ! i will check back.....


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats, great pic! I have yet to actually observe tad's being transported other than in pic's.


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

yes that's the dad. He was guarding the eggs for a few weeks and has been carrying them on his back for a few days. It took me a while to actually get a good pic of it!! 

BTW question-- what kind of deposit sites should I have available? And should I take the tads out of the tank at that point? I have 2 tree nut things filled with water, is that sufficient?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Nice pic. My male continues to call but no breeding thus far.

As far as the deposit site you may need a bit larger area of water, like a shallow bowl. He may drop some of in the nut pods if he feels they are sufficient or he may continue to carry them around till he is satisfied.

A friend of mine has a water feature in his tank and gets continous breeding from his azurieventris. They go down to the waters edge and drop the kids in their.The only problem with that is those tads are difficult to catch and once they morph out even more difficult. He has a few froglets living in the viv that he can't manage to catch. Very fast frogs


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

BTW Good luck, they are very cool frogs


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Great pics! Hopefully I can witness that first hand someday. Keep up the good work!


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

I put in a bigger dish and he deposited 2 of the tads earlier this week but is still carrying the rest around. What's he waiting for??


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

cryptokat said:


> I put in a bigger dish and he deposited 2 of the tads earlier this week but is still carrying the rest around. What's he waiting for??


HaHa! I guess he is just so proud that he can't let them all go yet  Have you changed out the bowl of water? or done a partial water change?

Looks like you have very content frogs!
Crystal


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

Pulled 4 tads out of the dish and 2 out of one of the tree nuts a couple days ago! I think he still had about 3 more on his back, but I'll check again tonight


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

very very cool. any pics of dad without tads on his back? looks like he has some really nice coloring


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

i'm the friend of ggazonas that has the Azureiventris breeding. As George said, it's tough to catch them as froglets - they're really quick little buggers. Once they've been deposited into the water, than i'd suggest catching the tads and placing them in a small container w/ water and some leaf litter and then just wait. I use a film canister and just let them swim into it. Feed them no more than once a week, for the most part they'll just eat the decaying leaves. I actually have 11 froglets that are going to be ready to be sold in the next few weeks. Trouble is i've probably got at least 5 or 6 in the main tank in a ddition to the orginal group of 6.

Good luck and also incredible pics!!! I've never been able to get a shot of them carrying the tads.

Andy


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't have any recent pics of dad, but here's a couple older ones:
(on the left)








and from the underside:









I took the last 3 tads out a couple days ago and they're all happily swimming around among almond leaves and some aquatic plant whose name escapes me. This is the biggest group of tads I have gotten so far! (Good job dad!!) Usually I only get 4-6 per group, but this time around I got 9.


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

great to hear it! now just let them munch on the almond leaves and don't worry if the water appears a little dirty, that "dirt" is good for the tads. If you do any kind of water change, make it a small percentage of the water. Just sit back and wait. In about 2 to 3 months or so you should start to see them morphing into froglets. Good luck!

Andy


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

very nice specimens


----------

